# اريد معلومات عن حساس الدخان والغاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## خالد صديق (15 سبتمبر 2006)

اريد معلومات عن حساس الدخان والغاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى هذا موضوع كبير ولكن ببساطة
حساس الدخان يوجد منه عدة أنواع
النوع الأول ضوئى وهو يعتمد على خلية ضوئية و مصدر ضوئى وعند مرور الدخان تقل شفافية الهواء بينهما فيعطى إنذار يمتاز بالبساطة ورخص الثمن ويعيبه أنه غير حساس لكل الأدخنة ويتطلب دخان اسود لذلك يناسب أنواع الحريق للشحوم والزيوت ومثيلة 
النوع الثانى ايونى ويحتوى غرفة صغيرة بها مادة مشعة وعليها جهد وعند مرور ذرات الكربون الغير مرئية يتأين الهواء داخل الغرفة ويمر تيار كهربى و يحدث الإنذار يمتاز بالحساسية لكل الأدخنة الكربونية ويعيبه ارتفاع الثمن و ربما لا يستجيب للأدخنة الكيماوية الغير كربونية
هناك أيضا حساسات الحرارة التى تعتمد على الأشعة تحت الحمراء ومنها نوعين واحد حساس لدرجة حرارة ثابتة ونوع حساس لمعدل ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وحساسات اللهب التى تبحث عن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية التى تنبعث من اشتعال غازات مثل البوتان والبوتاجاز الخ 
أما حساسات الغاز فكل غاز له أسلوب مختلف للكشف عنة مثلا أول أكسيد الكربون قد يعتمد على خاصية امتصاصه لطيف معين من الأشعة تحت الحمراء وهذا الأسلوب مستخدم فى قياس عادم السيارات أما غاز البوتاجاز فله أسلوب مختلف وهكذا
لاستكمال المعلومة إذ أحسست انك تتكلم عن أنظمة الحريق فالحساس يعمل بطريقتين
الطريقة التقليدية ، يكون الحساس داخل فى الدائرة كناقل للتيار أى التيار الداخل يخرج منه للحساس التالى و عند حدوث إنذار يفصل الحساس الجزء التالى من الدائرة ويضع مقاومة ثابتة مكان الخرج هذا التغيير فى المقاومة تشعر به اللوحة الرئيسية و تطلق الإنذار
النوع الأحدث مبرمج أى أن كل حساس له رقم معين وعند حدوث إنذار يرسل هذا الرقم للوحة مع كود أخر يعبر عن الرسالة المطلوبة إذ قد تكون حريق أو عطل بالوحدة أو خلافة عندها تطلق اللوحة الإنذار


----------



## xainoo (16 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام
تفضل أخوي:
http://www.xainoo.com/?p=39


----------



## ziyados (10 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكري الخالص الى الاستاذ ماجد عباس , بصراحة تعليق وافي وموجز والله يوفقه ويوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير للجميع.


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (16 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اكنيو (20 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجعاري (21 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الأمين حسن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووورييييين


----------

